# Melanogaster donation



## John1c (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi All, 

My daughter keeps one little frog. The fly culture she has been keeping for the past year died on her. It brought her to tears, it was quite cute that she cried for the flies. Lol. Just wondering if anyone can spare some for her to start a new culture. It’s a long shot but if you are in Irvine, CA we’d appreciate some. 

John


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm out of town otherwise I'd help. Reptile island in Stanton usually has some (they may have a closer location to you) and Jurassic pets in fountain valley usually has freshly started hydei cultures.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadbery (Feb 14, 2020)

she had a fly culture for a year... or the flys she was culturing died off. The should be tossed after about 4 weeks so the fact one made it a year is grossly impressive. Then again i may have misunderstood your meaning on it. 
Im in texas otherwise id help. If last resort petcos sometimes carry fly cultures but id try to get one from a reptile/amphibian specialty shop or breeder.


----------



## John1c (Mar 10, 2020)

Yeah, that would be gross. We change out every month.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

What kind of small frog does your daughter have?

I actually dont think its cute that she is breaking into tears. 

To me it seems that you could be much more involved.

We live in a world of artificiality, a nature deficit that pervades like a dry rot through society.

Engage with an interest and compassion that your daughter has that surpasses a few pecks on a keyboard.

Make the world kinder, and fuller. 

What kind of frog is it? Are you so busy that a most lovely and rarified thing blooming from the heart of your daughter is limited to something you already should have had covered yourself?

I have known children such your daughter to become biologists and Directors of museums. 

And other people who mention having a frog, or lizard, and their recall of it just trails off into nothingness... An empty tank in the garage, a somber memory, a sad joke.

It can be so much more precious than that.


----------



## John1c (Mar 10, 2020)

Seriously, are you crazy? 

You know nothing of me or my daughter and you go off like you’re an expert on our family dynamic. To call a father out saying he is not involved with his children are fighting words. It’s a good thing you are hiding behind a keyboard. 

This is a frog forum and for you to interject your rude opinions on fatherhood is just... never mind, I just realized I answered my own question before getting too worked up. You are crazy and you need to get a life. You may think you have the IQ but you definitely don’t have EQ.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I was going to let this be, figured anything I could say would just increase bad energy, but, since so many agree with you, I might as well answer. 

No I am not crazy. If you are meaning in a clinical sense. Rude? Hmm _possibly._

Meaning to be? No I dont. Your fitness as a father was as far away from my response as could be. I love Dad and Daughter projects. I loved my Dad. More now I realize the quiet depth of his coolness, than ever.

I dont hide behind anything, when it comes to animals. I have had strong conversations brick&morter, with Adults In Charge of Getting/keeping a fragile pet. I would have to say that when it comes to those interactions, if years and exposure and refinement of communication are relevant then well damn it, I am an expert. Ugh. At practically everything else I am a Tarzan, and primitively functional in many modern formats.

I also like a good sturdy soapbox. It keeps me sharp and holds my memories in a lively folder. But people are delicate, and posts on the internet dont even have the EQ of a warm font.

But people close up when they feel judged. 

In most contention, in real life or on the internet, there is a galaxy of unknown interpersonals. 

I seemed to have tripped over one of yours, in my pontificating assumption that, to be fair, I recieved from your first post only. 

No interest in your family dynamic, or presumed knowledge of your household. 

You were the adult-in-charge. Like the teachers, the parents, the nannies, everybody but the kid of wonder and a small creature. Kids need support with these guys. Little animals have no one to speak for them. Kids need help with particulars in animal care. Youve proved this, yourself. Maybe?

I sure do see how i could have worded things differently, or even never engaged. I sure do. 

The thing is, Im Judgy. I dont use social baby powder. Im trying to be better at the judgy thing, but I dont presume to know anything about you but what youve expressed.

Other than how you might be at soccer games.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

This post is as bizarre as the other post. Quit while you can.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Are you that cheap?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Maybe a Go Fund Me for fruit flies?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Kmc, I so appreciate your contributions on the board, but it would have been tough for me not to take that post personally, too. I am hoping you were just misunderstood, but it's probably better to just let this one go. And goodness, if you don't have frog friends locally, why would you not go to your fellow froggers on Dendroboard and ask for help? My friends have bailed me out when I run out of stuff numerous times. Stuff happens, it's nice when people have your back.

Mark


----------



## John1c (Mar 10, 2020)

Quite bizarre. Lol. 

What’s even more bizarre is that kmc feels the need to keep up with this. Kind of like that odd kid that keeps annoying you thinking that’s how to make friends or the only way someone would engage with them. 

Not cheap, far from it actually but instead thought of a way to help my daughter befriend people locally with the same interest. Notice how I spelled out the city where we live. 

Kmc, please quit. 

Now back to our regular programming. Anyone in the area willing to help out?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Apparently I struck a nerve.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I was attacked for a post I transparently explained. Quite transparently I might add, and I only got surly when the attack continued, by other i suppose, of the same common demographic. 

I dont like people generally. Most people are blithely anthropocentric and selfish. Being someones father doesnt automatically make them a sacred, noble life form. Some of the most vile men in populace and historically, happen to be someones father.

Parents are everywhere. We all have them, or did. A parent is just a human being.

When you post on a forum publicly, you get free range input. I have been in that position of partnership with parents and have experienced involvement with lackadaisical, disinterested parents of kids with reptile and amphibian interests. Some parents have thanked me, with cards even and other nice gestures, others didnt care. But their kids did. 

I worked for free on my off-hours and provided supplies parents wouldn't purchase.

Its not bizarre just because you dont understand it.


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'd ask one of the moderators to shut this post down. Certain members' comments on here are unhelpful and bordering on insulting. If I were a potential DB user and this was the first thread I saw, I don't think I'd return to the forum. To the original poster, don't give up on the forum...the direction this thread went is not at all what 99.9% of the users are about.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

John1c said:


> Seriously, are you crazy?
> 
> You know nothing of me or my daughter and you go off like you’re an expert on our family dynamic. To call a father out saying he is not involved with his children are fighting words. It’s a good thing you are hiding behind a keyboard.
> 
> This is a frog forum and for you to interject your rude opinions on fatherhood is just... never mind, I just realized I answered my own question before getting too worked up. You are crazy and you need to get a life. You may think you have the IQ but you definitely don’t have EQ.


I dont think you are referring to this post, but its pretty insulting, and a little hysterical in tone. 

But this ones ok, because ..?


----------



## John1c (Mar 10, 2020)

It’s official, kmc is whacko!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Thats nice. You must be an awesome role model.


----------



## John1c (Mar 10, 2020)

HAHAHAHAHA! Ohhhhh kmc, just stop. You just keep proving my point... again. 

In addition, I’m actually a pretty good role model. For example, one of the things I teach my kids is to never start fights but when provoked to stand their ground. Unless it’s dealing with an unstable person, in which case I tell them to walk away. 

I’m walking away now.


----------



## DendroVirago (Jan 18, 2020)

John, you may want to join SCADS on Facebook. There are several members in the Orange County area that may be able to help you out.


----------



## John1c (Mar 10, 2020)

DendroVirago said:


> John, you may want to join SCADS on Facebook. There are several members in the Orange County area that may be able to help you out.


Thanks for this! I appreciate the help. I’ll check it out.


----------



## Tptp279 (Jul 29, 2014)

Probably too late but reptile island in staton and prehistoric pets usually has FF’s


----------

